

Patterns for use of Ruby's #method_missing - bensummers
http://olabini.com/blog/2010/04/patterns-of-method-missing/

======
briandoll
Title correction: Patterns for use of Ruby's #method_missing

Ola is an incredible programmer and language enthusiast and this is a really
great writeup on one of Ruby's most interesting dynamic language features.

~~~
bensummers
Well that was a stupid typo for me to make. Fixed.

------
mark_l_watson
Great article. I agree with the other comment: Ola has an interesting way of
thinking about programming. Very creative.

